# gdi impuls, 4, S. 2029



## risingmoon

Buena tarde. Se encuentra entre los datos bibliográficos de un texto publicado en 1993, del que ignoro si es un artículo o libro u otro. Transcribo:

_- Mobbing. Psychokrieg am Arbeitsplatz_. gdi impuls, 4, S. 2029.

Mi intento:

_- Mobbing_. Guerra psicológica en el lugar de trabajo. gdi impuls, 4, páginas 20-29.

Concretamente: ¿es correcto "páginas 20-29"? y ¿qué significan en español "gdi impuls, 4"? Mucho agradeceré el apoyo.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"gdi impuls" era el nombre de una revista sobre temas de ciencia.

Eso de "S. 2029" es probablemente un error. (Ya lo vi en google books, lo escribieron exactamente así en la bibliografía.) Pero como no se puede saber donde está exactamente el error, lo dejaría tal como está.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, susanainboqueixon. Permíteme ir punto por punto:

- "gdi impuls" era el nombre de una revista sobre temas de ciencia - OK (entiendo que ya no es publicada).
- Disculpa mi insistencia: ¿qué significa "4"?, ¿número, volumen, mes... ?
- "S. 2029" es probablemente un error. ¿En qué consiste el error? "S." -entiendo- es número de página, y tú me haces el enorme favor de aclarar que era el nombre de una revista; por tanto, asumo (quizá erróneamente) que sólo pudieron equivocarse al juntar, o no separar, "2029" (como sabes, al dar este tipo de datos, suelen incluirse la página de inicio de final).

Agradeceré más todavía tus comentarios .


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Correcto, ya no se publica "gdi impuls". 
En cuanto al resto, me temo que no vaya a poder ayudarte. Había 4 revistas/año, así que ya deberían haber aclarado eso de alguna manera, por ejemplo "4 (1993)" o "4/93". Y luego, sí, claro, entiendo la lógica de S./páginas "2029" -> "20-29", pero igual se pueden haber equivocado de otra manera, no? Por eso dije que yo, en tu lugar, no me metería en eso.


----------



## Peterdg

Es posible que sea un error pero también es posible que no lo sea.

Hay revistas en las que siguen paginando desde el principio así que la primera página de la primera edición tiene el número 1 y la primera página de la segunda edición tiene, por ejemplo, el número 51 y la primera página de la tercera edición tiene el número 111 etc.

Hice un pequeño cálculo. La revista apareció durante 34 años y se acabó en 2016 así que empezó en 1982. Hay 4 ediciones por año. En 1993 (11 años después del principio) habían aparecido 44 ediciones. Para que la página 2029 aparezca en la cuarta edición del 1993, cada revista tenía un promedio de aproximadamente 46 páginas, lo que parece ser posible. Así que es muy posible que S. 2029 verdaderamente quiera decir página 2029.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias nuevamente, Susana. Y gracias mil Peterdg por el tiempo y esfuerzo invertidos , es muy útil la información. Considerando tu cálculo y la previsión de Susana, mejor lo dejo tal cual (y en el entendido de que 4 es el cuarto y último número de 1993 ). Hilo concluido . Hasta pronto.


----------



## elroy

Creo que sí son las páginas 20-29, porque así lo he visto en la mayoría de los resultados de Google. Además ¡extrañaría mucho que el artículo tenga tan solo una página!

Aquí pude verificar que efectivamente es la cuarta edición del año 1993. Lo que por desgracia no pude hacer es acceder al artículo en sí para verificar los números de las páginas, ya que el acceso al artículo cuesta € 4,46 (¡a ver si te vale la pena pagarlo, risingmoon! ). Eso sí, vi que el artículo tiene 2.761 palabras, ¡lo que hace aún más improbable que se trate de una sola página! Si calculamos más o menos 300 palabras por página, resulta muy razonable que el artículo tenga diez páginas. Además, los dos artículos que lo proceden tienen 3.315 y 3.186 palabras, respectivamente, lo cual también cuadraría con el promedio supuesto de 300 palabras por página.

En fin, yo que tú definitivamente lo traduciría como la cuarta edición del año 1993 y las páginas 20 a 29.


----------



## risingmoon

¡Wow! ¡Te luciste -como decimos en México- elroy ! Con la búsqueda y con el análisis... Créeme, si pudiera lo compraría sin pensarlo .
No, por supuesto no consta de sólo una página. Más bien la idea es que, en la otra posibilidad, el artículo comenzara en la página 2029.
Me parece sólida la argumentación (cómo está registrado en otras fuentes, que muy probablemente sí tuvieron acceso al documento; y lo planteado en #7), por lo cual no tengo inconveniente en volver a 20-29. Muchas, muchas gracias elroy , al igual que a Susana y Peter. Hilo concluido .


----------

